# Wlan Netgear USB Ma111

## eddi1983

Hallo. I´m new in Gentoo and I hope you can help me.

My problem:

I´d like get running my usb-wlan stick in Gentoo. 

I tried this with Ndiswrapper but it didn´t worked, so I now use Linux-wlan-Ng.

Data:

Kernel: 2.6.22-r9

Linux-Wlan-Ng: 0.2.8.

What have I done already:

```
 echo "net-wireless/linux-wlan-ng ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "net-wireless/linux-wlan-ng-modules ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "~net-wireless/linux-wlan-ng-utils-0.2.2 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "~net-wireless/linux-wlan-ng-firmware-0.2.2 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -avt linux-wlan-ng
```

than get to the errors

Error whenn GCC compiles:

I think it is an error when it build the p80211 Modul.

```
...make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage.../src/p80211] Error 2
```

Than it gets errors till the process end.

I don´t wirte evreything here because I am on an another PC so I can´t copy the teyxt. But here starts the error and I hope it is enought.

Maybe I forget something in the Kernel to compile:

Kernel:

Networking->Wirelss

```
<*> Improved wireless configuration API

[*] Wireless extension

< > Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211) -> I tried this but the same error, so I have it excluded

<*>Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

[ ] Enable full debugging output

<*> IEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

<  > IEE 802.11 CCMP support

<  > IEE 802.11 TKIP encryption

< > Software MAC add-on to the IEE 802.11 networking stack -> I tried this but the same error, so I have it excluded
```

lsmod

```
Modul

nvidia
```

lsusb

```
...Netgear, Inc. MA111 WiFi (v1)
```

iwconfig

```
lo    no wireless extension

eth0          no wireless extension

sit0           no wireless extension
```

On ifconfig there is my network-card on eth0 and worked fine.

English is not my motherlanguage so I hope you can forgive any mistakes.  :Smile: 

Regards

Eddi

----------

## NeddySeagoon

eddi1983,

Welcome to Gentoo.

Knowing you have a Netgear USB Ma111 is not always useful as the hardware inside can change. We need the devices Vendor and Product IDs which you can get from lsusb or if that is not installed, from /proc/bus/usb/devices, where you will see something like

```
T:  Bus=03 Lev=02 Prnt=02 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  5 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=050d ProdID=705a Rev= 0.01

S:  Manufacturer=Belkin

S:  Product=Belkin 54g USB Network Adapter
```

thats for my wireless USB. The 

```
P:  Vendor=050d ProdID=705a Rev= 0.01
```

 tells us all about what is inside your device. That way we know exactly how to help.

----------

## eddi1983

Oh. Sorry. I forgot it.

It is a Prism2 chip if you meant that.

lsusb:

```
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0846:4110 Netgear, Inc. MA111 WiFi (v1)
```

The other devices are not in use.

The compile error in my first post was not right.

This one is the first:

var/tmp...src/p80211/p80211conv.c:501: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'mac'

Regards,

Eddi

----------

## eddi1983

Nobody can help me.   :Sad: 

Now I am really sad.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

eddi1983,

Patience.  Not all Gentoo users are in your timezone and most have day jobs too. 

Please allow 24 hours for responses, so the whole world can see your post.

Wireless support outside of the kernel is going through a lot of changes and some drivers are being adoped into the kernel too.

First look in your kernel to see if you have support for Prisom2-USB in the kernel, if not, from your Vendor and Device IDs you need 

```
$ emerge -s linux-wlan

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : linux-wlan ]

[ Applications found : 4 ]

 

*  net-wireless/linux-wlan-ng

      Latest version available: 0.2.3-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 443 kB

      Homepage:      http://linux-wlan.org

      Description:   Programs/files needed for Prism2/2.5/3 based USB wireless LAN products

      License:       || ( GPL-2 MPL-1.1 ) MPL-1.1

*  net-wireless/linux-wlan-ng-firmware

      Latest version available: 0.2.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 448 kB

      Homepage:      http://linux-wlan.org

      Description:   Firmware for Prism2/2.5/3 based 802.11b wireless LAN products

      License:       MPL-1.1 Conexant-firmware

*  net-wireless/linux-wlan-ng-modules

      Latest version available: 0.2.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 451 kB

      Homepage:      http://linux-wlan.org

      Description:   Kernel modules for Prism2/2.5/3 based 802.11b USB wireless LAN products

      License:       || ( GPL-2 MPL-1.1 )

```

You may also need net-wireless/linux-wlan-ng-utils, which is the key generators.

I mentioned that the kernel is undergoing rapid development in wireless support. You may need to go back a few kernel versions to find a kernel that builds and works with these packages. In kernel support is best if its available.

----------

## Mgiese

hi i once had that usb-stick running on gentoo, i remeber that i could not use the latest linux-wlan-ng. i had to download an older version..

edit : i tried to emerge net-wireless/linux-wlan-ng-modules-0.2.8-r1 but then i receive this :

```
The kernel source tree is version 2.6.24-gentoo-r3.

******* WARNING WARNING WARNING *******

Kernels newer than 2.6.21.x are not supported.

```

and the compile process stops here :

```
* ERROR: net-wireless/linux-wlan-ng-modules-0.2.8 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3172:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2433:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"              LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                           ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                               ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=  WLAN_SRC=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/linux-wlan-ng-modules-0.2.8/work/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.8/src default

```

i know one can use ndiswrapper, but i am not sure how to add this to rc-update, i just have no driver right now(prism2_usb)

----------

